# [iOS App] 5e Spellbook (Promocodes inside)



## caiobzen

Hey guys. I've been playing D&D with a couple of friends for the past coupe of months and It's been a while since the last time I played as a regular Warrior/Knight class (it was something around 2005 lol). For this time, I did a Bard and I've never picked a class that uses spells before. So to make my life a little bit easier to manage all the spells, I decided to create an App, to at least give me all the 5e spells and make it possible to search / filter and favorite some of those. I also made it available on apple watch to be another source to find the spells by browsing or even dictating the spell name (which is pretty cool to have fun with). I know that there are a lot of apps like this in the mobile stores, so I'm trying to make it different by bringing this to the watch as well.
Here's the link to download the app. https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/d-d-spellbook/id1231786827?ls=1&mt=8

I'll be giving here 10 promo codes so some of you can download it for free. (BTW, the price it cheaper than a d20 die lol). Please rate the app in the app store if possible. It's very important for me to grab your feedback.

I'll be putting some effort to make it available for Android, so expect me posting here about the Android app someday.

So please keep in touch of what you guys think it's important and want to see in the app, because intend improve it from time to time.

PROMO CODES:

FKNTJJTAMKJ9
ETLK6WLNWTLT
X6R96JLMJ4A4
RLJJRK4HX7K3
6ALWYNM6JT9Y
JHFXM4EKAF9R
6XN7N6K7MWWM
J7HP3E74NK4P
AK947HF9XWHT
LJ6KARNMME4E

Thanks again!
Kind Regards, Carlos.


----------

